# Kidd to the Lakers? We are Pursuing him...



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Lakers Made Offer For Kidd
> Jan 26 - The Los Angeles Lakers attempted to lift Jason Kidd several weeks ago, perhaps a month, according to sources on both coasts.
> Presuming the Nets might want to distance themselves from their leader's marriage crisis, as well as unload Kidd's $40 million guaranteed over the next two seasons, the Lakers submitted a bunch of disposable players/expiring contracts - Chris Mihm, Aaron McKie, etc. The only L.A. player of consequence mentioned was rookie guard Jordan Farmar.
> 
> They figured wrong. That doesn't mean the Lakers have stopped trying to find a Kobe Bryant-compatible workaholic to lighten his everyday burden. -- New York Post


this was from espn insider...my cousin has it..he emailed it too me this morning...wow so mitch really is trying to get someone:clap:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow i thought it was a joke


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That'd be great...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, it is also on the main page of http://www.hoopshype.com


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The offer would have to be...

Kwame Brown, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, and Aaron McKie for Jason Kidd

PG: Jason Kidd...Smush Parker...Shammond Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum...Ronny Turiaf

I'd love it, but the Nets would probably rather keep Kidd for another two years than trade him for Jordan, Kwame and cap relief. Maybe if we could get a third team involved...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This doesn't make sense. Lakers doesn't need a point guard who likes to dominate ball, because Kobe does that. What they need is a guard who can shoot and defend.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Theonee said:


> This doesn't make sense. Lakers doesn't need a point guard who likes to dominate ball, because Kobe does that. What they need is a guard who can shoot and defend.


Oh. My. God.

Yeah, the Lakers don't need a PG who has led his team to two Finals appearances and is averaging 14.7ppg, 8.3rpg, 9.1apg and 1.8spg....??????

He shoots 44% from the field, 35% from behind the arc, and 80% from the FT line...what the heck is wrong with that?

We need a PG who can shoot and defend?! Kidd is probably the best defensive PG in the league!

He is JASON KIDD for crying out loud!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Theonee said:


> This doesn't make sense. Lakers doesn't need a point guard who likes to dominate ball, because Kobe does that. What they need is a guard who can shoot and defend.


Wow, Kidd would make Kobe's life so much better. I don't think this trade will ever happen, but you are seriously underestimating his impact


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HB said:


> Wow, Kidd would make Kobe's life so much better. I don't think this trade will ever happen, but you are seriously underestimating his impact



Exactly, its JKidd man. If it means giving up Farmar, do it. Kobes window of opportunity is closing. Do it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not saying Kidd is a bad player, I have always said Kidd is the number one pg in the league, it doesn't matter what they say about Steve Nash. I just don't think he will co exist well with Kobe. For the same reason I was opposed to Iverson's trade. 
Kobe have always played as a Combo guard, so we need a someone who can shoot the ball well and defend, and doesn't need the ball in their hands all the time to play.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Theonee said:


> I am not saying Kidd is a bad player, I have always said Kidd is the number one pg in the league, it doesn't matter what they say about Steve Nash. I just don't think he will co exist well with Kobe. For the same reason I was opposed to Iverson's trade.
> Kobe have always played as a Combo guard, so we need a someone who can shoot the ball well and defend, and doesn't need the ball in their hands all the time to play.


JKidd can grab the rebounds and run, thats what he does best. Kobe does not do that so its not taking anything away from Kobe. That is what Lamar did with us... imagine Kidd grabbing the rebound and running with Lamar and Kobe trailing him on the wings and its a 3 on 2 break. Its a basket.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar and Kidd are triple double threats EVERY night!!! Hes a big guard which is what Phil loves. he can pass the ball and he would make life a hell of a lot easier for Kobe and Lamar. Do it MITCH!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why can't he coexist with kobe? he can do it with vince.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kidd is not a ball dominating PG like Marbury, Francis, etc. He's Jason ****ing Kidd.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

You know what is useful for a trade like this, to get guys like Iverson or Kidd with huge contracts, a large expiring contract, like Brian Grant! Oh wait, we have a ******* of a GM.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

A vet like Kidd would help the young players focus and beat weak teams like the Bobcats.

Kidd would give us a legitimate shot at the title.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> A vet like Kidd would help the young players focus and beat weak teams like the Bobcats.
> 
> Kidd would give us a legitimate shot at the title.


i agree.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> The deal is on the table RIGHT NOW from the Lakeshow... New Jersey is flushing out their other alternatives (Memphis, Clippers, etc...)... The deal includes Kwame, McKie, Mihm (Smush or Farmar... fluctuating) and a draft pick for Kidd and another player (Nochbar or Robinson)... Obviously, putting together any trade in the NBA is challenging, specifically when a former All Star is involved, but the deal is MUCH closer than is reported... Please note, Phil is the catalyst...


Off of realgm


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The triangle has never been an offense that a point guard can excel in, mainly because it doesn't require a point guard's services. It actually runs best with your wings running the show, like Jordan and Pippen, like Kobe and Odom. 

But...



Damian Necronamous said:


> Kwame Brown, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, and Aaron McKie for Jason Kidd


If that's the deal, I don't know how any Lakers fan could be opposed to it. Kobe, Kidd and Odom on the court at the same time is like an all-star team almost. All great all-around players too who would figure out how to play well off of each other.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Not going to happen. But I know people love to discuss it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Phil was pushing management to trade Kobe to Phoenix, for Marion and Kidd in return during Phil and Kobe's rougher years. I wont be surprised if LA actually pulls this trade despite the notion that Phil does not like mid-season trades.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I really don't see much that the Lakers can offer for Jason Kidd. I don't see the Lakers parting with Bryant, Odom, or Bynum and I don't see why the Nets would want any part of Kwame Brown.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

...and I could see the Nets asking to package Farmar in this deal, if it happens.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> You know what is useful for a trade like this, to get guys like Iverson or Kidd with huge contracts, a large expiring contract, like Brian Grant! Oh wait, we have a ******* of a GM.


Wow.

Cutting Brian Grant was a 100% Jerry Buss move. His wallet was the only thing that benefited in that transaction.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> You know what is useful for a trade like this, to get guys like Iverson or Kidd with huge contracts, a large expiring contract, like Brian Grant! Oh wait, we have a ******* of a GM.


if you were in a positon to save 30 million dollars, maybe its just me speaking but i would like to keep my 30 million.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Cris said:


> if you were in a positon to save 30 million dollars, maybe its just me speaking but i would like to keep my 30 million.


So he wasted 40 million plus to save 30 million, lol. The wise move would have been not to accept Grant in the Oneal trade. Grant Hill was worse than Chris Webber when Lakers got him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Theonee said:


> So he wasted 40 million plus to save 30 million, lol. The wise move would have been not to accept Grant in the Oneal trade. Grant Hill was worse than Chris Webber when Lakers got him.


It was either Grant or Eddie Jones and we needed a big man. Grant just came off a season where he averaged a double-double.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

After todays game...ummm...we need Jason Kidd..like now


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> After todays game...ummm...we need Jason Kidd..like now


Certainly sooner rather than later.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i dont know if it'll actually happen


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> i dont know if it'll actually happen


This belongs to the "most likely not" pile.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


After I read that trade proposal, I have to ask...how old are you?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.



:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


I won't give up Odom even for KG.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> After I read that trade proposal, I have to ask...how old are you?


I question the same thing.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Allright sto pscreaming at me. It was a dumb trade but now other way your gettin Kidd without Bynum and Odom.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

imo Odom alone can get us Kidd; not that we would give up Odom for Kidd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Allright sto pscreaming at me. It was a dumb trade but now other way your gettin Kidd without Bynum and Odom.


I'm still puking a little in my mouth, just not as much as the last pile of junk you posted up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't even do Bynum for Kidd straight up. =\


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I wouldn't even do Bynum for Kidd straight up. =\


i concur.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> why can't he coexist with kobe? he can do it with vince.


there is no reason why you wouldnt be able to see JKidd coexist with Kobe, i mean doesnt he always rack up 9+ assists? why wouldnt Kobe love to play with a guy who loves to pass....


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


this isnt NBA Live here, no way that goes down unless you dream that up...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


i actually look at the trade closer..seriously..i dont like making fun of poster cause im a mod n all...but:banned:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Odom for just Kidd. You guys are overating Odom he isnt close to Kidds level. Hes just a solid pf not an allstar.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Yeah uh huh, sure....*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> There is now way the Nets will give up Kidd unless the Lakers give Odom. Here is a trade I thought of Kidd Wright Illic C.Robinson for Odom Radmonavic Farmar and Bynum. The Lakers get Kidd and Kobe. They lose Odom but get help at pf and two young prospects. The Nets get a backup pg a shooter a young prospect and finally a pf.


Thats good. Thats freaking hilarious. LMBAO......


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Odom for just Kidd. You guys are overating Odom he isnt close to Kidds level. Hes just a solid pf not an allstar.



Yeah... let's trade a 27 year old for a 33 year old... where I'd take Odom's numbers over Kidd's, and Odom creates huge mismatches. Have you even seen their stats?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Odom for just Kidd. You guys are overating Odom he isnt close to Kidds level. Hes just a solid pf not an allstar.


stop posting. seriously.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Odom for just Kidd. You guys are overating Odom he isnt close to Kidds level. Hes just a solid pf not an allstar.


are you serious? i almost spit my drink out after reading this!


----------

